# Chris Brakett



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

can anyone explain what happened in the video? Im not so good at the facebook


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Just saw the video. What a pos. Hope it ends his career in the industry.


Can you post it? I can't stand this Chris Bragit or whatever guy.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

The vid I saw is grainy and prolly downloaded so many times or low resolution!? Either way, he is done in the outdoor industry and the vid with him bitching the camera guy, isn't helping. Reading other comments here and there, seems he doesn't treat camera guys very well. Its coming hard and fast for him today!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

Supposedly he wounded a buck, never found it. Land owner told him he could go back out and hunt again, but tells him don't shoot the tall racked 8, he's too young. Wait for the big 10 instead. Tall racked 8 steps out and Brackett shoots it. A couple mins later the big 10 steps out and he shoots that too. Texas heart shot. I guess he never even went after the big 8, then never even gutted the big 10, let it spoil and took pics the next day.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

uofmball1 said:


> can anyone explain what happened in the video? Im not so good at the facebook


In the video Brackett shoots an 8 point, its hard to count points, but he says something about "the big 8". He looks out another window and there is a big 10, he shoots it too. Supposedly Indiana was a 1 buck state at that time, I have no clue I know nothing about their laws. Apparently the camera man gave the video to the landowner after he quit working for Brackett. At least thats what I gathered from reading online. I agree with others, if its true, he is done. We'll know whats what if the sponsors start dropping him. Amazing what antler envy has done to the sport.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

The video, if accurate, doesn't paint a very good picture for Chris.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

uofmball1 said:


> can anyone explain what happened in the video? Im not so good at the facebook


It's hard to tell exactly what happens and even harder since I didn't have the audio on. Anyway, he shoots a buck which runs off then the camera picks up another buck standing facing away from him in the field. The buck is twitching his tail that could mean it's the same buck he just shot acting like it could be gut shot. I think people are saying it's a 2nd buck though. Then he shoots that buck in the ass and spines it but its front legs are still working so it's trying to pull it's self away. Again, I didn't hear the audio but some of the commentors are saying that after he shot the first buck he looks out in the field and sees the 2nd bigger buck and shoots it too. Sounds like he only had one tag and shot 2 bucks but the video doesn't show that clearly.


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't Know him personally, but seems like a douche on t.v.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> It's hard to tell exactly what happens and even harder since I didn't have the audio on. Anyway, he shoots a buck which runs off then the camera picks up another buck standing facing away from him in the field. The buck is twitching his tail that could mean it's the same buck he just shot acting like it could be gut shot. I think people are saying it's a 2nd buck though. Then he shoots that buck in the ass and spines it but its front legs are still working so it's trying to pull it's self away. Again, I didn't hear the audio but some of the commentors are saying that after he shot the first buck he looks out in the field and sees the 2nd bigger buck and shoots it too. Sounds like he only had one tag and shot 2 bucks but the video doesn't show that clearly.


First deer was hit right in the boiler room. Carrying his near shoulder pretty hard when he runs off, I don' think that deer would have made it to where he shot the second.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> It's hard to tell exactly what happens and even harder since I didn't have the audio on. Anyway, he shoots a buck which runs off then the camera picks up another buck standing facing away from him in the field. The buck is twitching his tail that could mean it's the same buck he just shot acting like it could be gut shot. I think people are saying it's a 2nd buck though. Then he shoots that buck in the ass and spines it but its front legs are still working so it's trying to pull it's self away. Again, I didn't hear the audio but some of the commentors are saying that after he shot the first buck he looks out in the field and sees the 2nd bigger buck and shoots it too. Sounds like he only had one tag and shot 2 bucks but the video doesn't show that clearly.


Yup. You could hear Chris or the camera guys say something like "I don't see the other buck". 

He's done!


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Don't these Outfitter's "save" specific deer for him and make them off limits to others? Then, monitor when and where the deer is moving for him, contact him and he shows up under ideal conditions to hunt it? I'm just curious on how this works, but it seems to me that's what happens with some of these TV Show guys.


Yeah the In Fisherman comes to mind .


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

I used to like his show arrow affliction when it first came out but the guy has evolved into a total ******. What a tool.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Trout King said:


> First deer was hit right in the boiler room. Carrying his near shoulder pretty hard when he runs off, I don' think that deer would have made it to where he shot the second.


Oh ok, the video I watched was super grainy and was hard to tell what happened after the first shot.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Biggbear said:


> In the video Brackett shoots an 8 point, its hard to count points, but he says something about "the big 8". He looks out another window and there is a big 10, he shoots it too. *Supposedly Indiana was a 1 buck state at that time, I have no clue I know nothing about their laws.* Apparently the camera man gave the video to the landowner after he quit working for Brackett. At least thats what I gathered from reading online. I agree with others, if its true, he is done. We'll know whats what if the sponsors start dropping him. Amazing what antler envy has done to the sport.


This Chris Bracketts a big DB. Yes, Indiana is a 1 buck state and the OBR was in effect for nearly 11 years when he shot his two bucks we've been OBR since 2002.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Always hated this guy. Hope he gets the book thrown at him. That camera guy should of knocked him out


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I never cared for his blood lust. The beginning of his shows use to have drop cloths with blood all over them. Me and him defiantly differ on why we hunt.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Crawfish said:


> He was an epic DB before any of this happened. I don't understand how people could not see that until he actually does something this flagrant on video.


Lots of DB watching with nothing better to do, employed bums?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

I would imagine a good prosecutor could come up with the cameraman being guilty by association. idk. Legal illegal.

Not reporting poaching right away is considered by many just as guilty. Your part of th business, filming it to make profit, and he is getting paid.


----------



## Greatest hunter in world? (Apr 3, 2017)

beer and nuts said:


> I would imagine a good prosecutor could come up with the cameraman being guilty by association. idk. Legal illegal.
> 
> Not reporting poaching right away is considered by many just as guilty. Your part of th business, filming it to make profit, and he is getting paid.


I agree, if there was a crime committed, by swinging the camera around and not leaving the scene, I think he could be charged as an accomplice. Problem is, it's going to be hard to argue that he abetted the hunter in the act of taking game illegally, or whatever they define the criminal act as. As others have correctly pointed out, there's no duty to stop someone from committing a crime. The question here is: did the camera man abet the alleged criminal to such an extent that he's an accomplice. I think it's definitely arguable.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

If I was the camera guy...I would have lost it on him for shooting that buck in the ass & he would be taking a nap on the floor of that blind.

I hope anybody that comes across him - teaches him a lesson in ethics...the old fashioned way.


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Has anyone else seen the Michael Waddell Facebook video about this incident?
Admittedly,I have never been a huge fan of T.V. star hunters,however,I have gained respect for Waddell after watching his video.
Sorry I am not tech savvy enough to post the video on here,but it is worth watching.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156749935129409



Great video from Waddell. One of the few guys in the hunting industry that I follow. He has a lot of good points in his video.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Awesome video and yes, several great points he makes.
In the beginning of the video, Waddell mentions the hunt in Kansas where he killed an 8-point. Then a massive 170” class buck steps out right after. I just watched that hunt a few days ago. It was pretty cool to see.


----------



## red wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

Well said ..


----------



## Orlando fireman (Nov 17, 2008)

Chromelander said:


> It makes you cross-eyed like Stan Potts.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ole Stan has "atrophoria".....one is is lookin at you, the other is looking for ya


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I personally don’t agree with the image Brackett puts on, like so many others on TV, the bandanna, biker look with chains and big tough guy fear no evil..etc. just like I can’t stand the pathetic amount of face paint these guys are covering their face with....

But..

About Michael Waddell. I was always neutral on him. But I tell ya, after watching this video I now have an absolute insane amount of respect for the guy and would love to meet him and shake his hand. We need more guys like him and half the stuff he said in that video he took the words out of my mouth. I hope all the TV hunting show personalities watch this video and absorb what he said.


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

TheLionsFan said:


> About Michael Waddell. I was always neutral on him. But I tell ya, after watching this video I now have an absolute insane amount of respect for the guy and would love to meet him and shake his hand. We need more guys like him and half the stuff he said in that video he took the words out of my mouth. I hope all the TV hunting show personalities watch this video and absorb what he said.


Started reading this thread to pass the time a couple days ago. I've never heard of any of these guys before and haven't watched either guys' video, but if I were counseling Michael Waddell and monitoring social media, I would absolutely get him out there to make a statement denouncing Brakett...would be good for the brand. I'm always leary of the prophet looking for profit, though. That's my 30,000ft view of it. 

That said, based on what you guys are saying, Brakett deserves whatever consequences he gets from this. Shameful.


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

"Monarchs of Alberta" if you want a truly wonderful hunting video to watch this season to get the taste of these carnival barkers out of your mouths.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Just shot this big buck, then this even bigger Big buck steps out. Blah blah blah......anybody hunting free range deer, knows that they are all fake as hell.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Waddell seems genuine, I've met him a handful a times, swapping stories and every time he acts like your story is as important as his.

I know alot of folks in the turkey industry, it's a small group compared to deer, don't take long to figure out the contenders and pretenders and just plain arrogant folks are.

Watch this video, it is so true it's unbelievable. I've watched it multiple times and get a kick every time.

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/is-michael-waddell-right-about-the-hunting-industry/


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Outdoor Channel, Scentlok, Bloodsport arrows and Grizzly Coolers have all made statements severing ties with him. The Outdoor Channel referenced his Facebook apology post so I'm wondering if it was actually legit, or if a different one was posted at some point?


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Here is the entire apology post I was referencing.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yep. His sponsors are dumping him. He is done in this line of work.


----------



## Greatest hunter in world? (Apr 3, 2017)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Here is the entire apology post I was referencing.
> 
> View attachment 281198


I don't see it on his facebook.


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

He gone!!!!! I was never a fan. Always seemed like an arrogant, pompous, holier than thou a$$.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

He is back, like a bad rash or hemroid flare up.


----------

